# Essure Procedure



## GoestoShow (Jul 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

I had it done in March. It didn't work for me (I had tube issues that were unknown at the time) so I also had my tubes tied this year. I would highly recommend Essure over a tubal. It's way easier, way faster, and the recovery time is much shorter. It's also cheaper. And less painful. Essure rocks.


----------



## spookyblue (Jan 15, 2008)

Not having one (still want more kiddos), but it sounds MUCH better than a tubal. No surgery (it's an outpatient procedure), and I think it's supposed to be safer than even a vasectomy.


----------

